# 2 more Australian timeshare photoshows



## Judy (Dec 2, 2005)

My husband took these photos on our trip to Australia in October and November of this year. Just click on the link if you'd like to see them.

Trendwest Suites Sydney http://photoshow.comcast.net/watch/aF8cN4VI 

Worldmark Trinity Links Cairns
http://photoshow.comcast.net/watch/hm4wP9Cp


----------



## Kola (Jan 9, 2006)

Judy said:
			
		

> My husband took these photos on our trip to Australia in October and November of this year. Just click on the link if you'd like to see them.
> 
> Trendwest Suites Sydney http://photoshow.comcast.net/watch/aF8cN4VI
> 
> ...



Judy
Thanks for sharing your photos but I am a bit confused regarding resort's identity. My II Directory lists WTN and WT2 under WorldMark Cairns.
 Which one do you show in your photoshow ? What is the difference between the two ? Have you visited any other t/s resorts in Queensland ? 
My daughter and her husband are planning a trip to Cairns this year.

Kola


----------



## Judy (Jan 10, 2006)

*Worldmark Trinity Links*

There's only one Worldmark resort in Cairns, Worldmark Trinity Links.  I made my reservations through Worldmark, not II, so I don't know what II means by those two designations.  
Be sure to read my review before requesting Worldmark Cairns.  It's a very nice resort in many ways, but doesn't have a good location.  It isn't even in Cairns.


----------



## overthehill (Jun 16, 2006)

Judy, Thanks for sharing your photos of Trendwest Sydney and WM Cairns. I went to the review page for both and looked at the 'Images' to see if you had submitted any to accompany your review.

Since there's a good chance other Tuggers planning a visit to Australia may not see your posting, may I suggest you select some photos from each resort and send them to Kristin Bishop (TUG Australia/NZ Review manager)for inclusion on the review image page for each resort? 

We returned 4/15/06 from a seven week visit to New Zealand and Australia where we stayed at 8 WM resorts and visited 3 others. I am in the process of completing reviews for each resort (have submitted 5 so far) to accompany the 164 digital photos I sent Kristine.

I doubt there's room to include all photos submitted, many being similar, but at least some might be added to the 'Image' page for each resort so that other Tuggers can see what the resorts look like. I have always found photos a great help when deciding which resorts to book.

Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## Judy (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion, overthehill.  I wasn't aware of the "images" page.  How could I have missed it all these years?


----------



## mamiecarter (Jun 24, 2006)

I went to the link but all I saw was Jet Black nothing. what went wrong?


----------



## Judy (Jun 25, 2006)

Which link?  I just tried all three and they took me where they were supposed to.  
When did you get the black screen - right away, or after you clicked on "watch"?
Which browser are you using?


----------

